# Coated corks?



## dinolan (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if all (better quality) natural corks have a wax, silicone or some other type coating on them? If not, what are the pros and cons of coated and non-coated corks? Thanks, Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 12, 2011)

Funny you should ask as I just asked that exact question yesterday to the cork manufacturer where I ordered my custom corks from. Natural corks get a true "hot wax" coating. The cheaper agglomerate corks that most of us use get a thinner (and cheaper) silicone spray coating. I don't know if all corks are coated these days or not but the place i ordered from (here in the states) coats all corks in some fashion. Anything coated will slide in the bottle much easier than anything uncoated for sure. I don't see any down side at all to a coated cork and would insist on using only one with a coat of some sort.


----------



## dinolan (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, Mike. I didn't know corks had an applied lube until I started researching recently. Where do you get your corks, by the way?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 12, 2011)

I just got mine yesterday from Lafitte Cork. They did a nice job on the printing and the price was very reasonable. There is a thread I started yesterday with pics and prices.


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 12, 2011)

They go in easier after they have been soaked for a few minutes.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2011)

Most good corks like What Mike is reffering to and the corks at FineVineWines are coated with parrafin wax.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2011)

wvbrewer said:


> They go in easier after they have been soaked for a few minutes.



Unless you're using a hand corker I do not recommend soaking them. Thats the beauty of a floor corker.


----------



## Flem (Apr 12, 2011)

wvbrewer said:


> They go in easier after they have been soaked for a few minutes.



Cork Soaking???? Oh No!!!! Here we go again!!!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 12, 2011)

wvbrewer said:


> They go in easier after they have been soaked for a few minutes.



So you soak cork do you? 



j/k....


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 15, 2011)

It is easier if you have a helper.


----------

